# There once was a little BITCH



## Sumner23 (Mar 1, 2018)

His name is Farvra over at ASF ... this little cunt thrives off having any sort of power , his Avi is a cop , because he always wanted to be one , however I guess a super mod will have to do ... See I never sucked his ass like the little sheep over there .. So I was banned , and now the thanks to him ( and not just because I was banned ) the forum is a slow bore fest and all the good old vets don?t even post anymore !!!!! All that is left are people that laugh at this cunts jokes and walk on eggshells when he is present ... Hey Mindless I know you are here , tell your Steroid Cop I said fuck you and good night ...


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

He let cheapthreads post my real cell #


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> He let cheapthreads post my real cell #


is that your real number in this thread? if it is let me know and I will tell a mod to delete it
http://assets.nydailynews.com/polop...en/derivatives/article_750/spl1665847-013.jpg


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2018)

hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs


----------



## Fister (Mar 1, 2018)

Cool story bro

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 1, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs


Another thing is nobody wants to mention that traffic is Down at least 50% , what do you think the sponsors that pay rent on that site have to say about that little bitch boy from Canada ???? Well I bet they would love to see somebody give him what he deserves ... see the older vets and people with a spine just don?t post anymore , only little bitches like Poitrot and cheaps , and mindless and just a bunch of nobodies, that probably do not even train , because they have never posted pics !!! Hmmmm I wonder why !!!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Heckler in that thread yes the # was my real # on asf
the one titled cheap loser aka sumner


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Heckler in that thread yes the # was my real # on asf
> the one titled cheap loser aka sumner


aight, thats fucked up, Ill say something to monty


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

He was acting buddy buddy so I was like I will give him my # did not know he would post it . I have not received phone calls or text except sumner lol

thank you heckler


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 1, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs


He actually knowingly put your personal info and number out there ??? WTF ????? I am telling you this guy needs his fucking teeth kicked in .... He is a real low scourge mother fucker ... he would PM me and say shit like I don?t fucking like you and you are going to be gone just because of that !!!!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Go look at the thread then check your phone . It is my # . Cheapthreads did it


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 1, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs



Heckler , I remember you from ASF , if you know the boss over there , you need to expose this asshole , I posted a few months back that somebody called my business and left messages , and I KNOW he was behind it ...


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 1, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs


And by the way I don?t know or care what a beg is , so fuck him ... he even put a block on my phone that I can not view the forum from my house !!! Not that I care , I could have my computer guy come out tomorrow and over ride that , but I really don?t care .... Also it says I am banned for just being a asshole and my lift date is NEVER !!!! Lmao .... that works for me


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sign out view as guest that is what I do


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

I know your business name and your cell # if I wanted to I could show up with pizza and a bag of green


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> He actually knowingly put your personal info and number out there ??? WTF ????? I am telling you this guy needs his fucking teeth kicked in .... He is a real low scourge mother fucker ... he would PM me and say shit like I don?t fucking like you and you are going to be gone just because of that !!!!


lmao, bro, you need to relax, its the internet, you dont need to prove anything to anyone, just do you man


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Screw showing up at summers business it?s 4hr away


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Screw showing up at summers business it?s 4hr away


did you except the pool boy job


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

Na the speedo he wanted me to wear was to small


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

The messed up thing is even if cheapthreads hated me , he still did not have to post my # .


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> The messed up thing is even if cheapthreads hated me , he still did not have to post my # .


I think cheap and pariot are the same guy, pariot pm.d me and then cheap did a while later and they both said the same shit in the pm, for a while I was think you sumner cheap and pariot were the same guy, I should have kept those pm's


----------



## Rajput (Mar 2, 2018)

This is ASF now.
Run by Fagva and his goons

Asked a legit question in nutrition section and he replies like its the pit.


Rip ASF

Cause of death : One faggot power hungry mod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I think cheap and pariot are the same guy, pariot pm.d me and then cheap did a while later and they both said the same shit in the pm, for a while I was think you sumner cheap and pariot were the same guy, I should have kept those pm's


I know skinner on here and Poirot on asf are the same  . Poirot did pm me saying he was a troll  & had another account 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs


Heckler I don?t know why you post keeps popping up !!! This is for Rajput , I want him to post what he just did here to show what a evil little dictator Farvra is and let?s all call his ass out , and I for one that spends ALOT on gear , I am going to look for another source as long as that power hungry cunt is at the wheel ..... Like I said ALL the good old vets that I had a lot in common with are just not posting anymore because they don?t want to call out this asshole and I don?t blame them , they are taking the high road , and I respect that .. if you notice there are only fake accounts and asslickers left ... please if you know how to put this on ASF please do ... I am sure he will delete in 29 second because that is his life


----------



## Rajput (Mar 2, 2018)

Im not afraid of telling fagva off lol
All he can do is ban. Like i give a fuck lol tonnes of healthier forums out there.
I dont even use the sources there. Neither do i recommend to other people.
Except for PSL. That shit is good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput (Mar 2, 2018)

Although i am surprised, why he never banned me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

^ poirot again m everyone ignore


----------



## botamico (Mar 2, 2018)

Waaaaaayyyyyy too much energy spent on crazy shit.


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> ^ poirot again m everyone ignore




who is poirot ??


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

He is a dick bag who perversion on children and farm animals


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs





botamico said:


> Waaaaaayyyyyy too much energy spent on crazy shit.



Not to much energy spent on this cunt Farvra ... ASF is a big forum and the fact that they let some rouge power hungry cunt ban people , especially members like myself that have been there for years and brought a ton of traffic , and spend ALOT of money on sponsors , it just blows my mind that nobody will call him out ??? Like I said all the vets just took the high road and just stopped posting !!! Myself I couldn?t stay quiet ... so all that is left are soft yes men that walk on egg shells because of Farvra .... I wonder how much sales are down lately ??? I am now using another source , I will just say LADY is in the name ... So keep up the good work Farvra .... Bitch


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs





botamico said:


> Waaaaaayyyyyy too much energy spent on crazy shit.


Poirtiot is a troll bitch that help with the demise of ASF !!!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Bc does not post on asf anymore neither does monte


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Farva sucks , because of him I couldn?t order gear from my regular gear church , hell I do not know why they are on here if you can not order from them l I would say farva cost gc at least $200 since The end of January .


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs





botamico said:


> Waaaaaayyyyyy too much energy spent on crazy shit.


Montey doesn?t post anymore ?? I am
Sure it?s because of cunt boy Officer Steroid  Cop Farvra


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs





botamico said:


> Waaaaaayyyyyy too much energy spent on crazy shit.


Wtf why does heckler keep showing up on my post ?????


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

I literally go on there for two minutes at a time , if he has posted I did not see


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

If u got a crush on heckler it is cool , I thought we had something going on though jk .


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> hey summer sausage, farv was a mod here and he has another account 45pr so be ready for twice the negs





botamico said:


> Waaaaaayyyyyy too much energy spent on crazy shit.





bomb_r2 said:


> Farva sucks , because of him I couldn?t order gear from my regular gear church , hell I do not know why they are on here if you can not order from them l I would say farva cost gc at least $200 since The end of January .



I have myself that spends ALOT of money , and that is not to brag , I just Love high end gear like Primo and Var and all the other shit , also around 7 friends ask me to get them gear ( I do not like doing that , but I am just a nice guy ) well I stopped using any sponsors from ASF , and I can tell you if Alan from Drugs Gear sees this , trust me he knows me .... order all the time and am a very easy customer !!! Well I used to be !!! Thanks to Farvra


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 3, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Another thing is nobody wants to mention that traffic is Down at least 50% , what do you think the sponsors that pay rent on that site have to say about that little bitch boy from Canada ???? Well I bet they would love to see somebody give him what he deserves ... see the older vets and people with a spine just don?t post anymore , only little bitches like Poitrot and cheaps , and mindless and just a bunch of nobodies, that probably do not even train , because they have never posted pics !!! Hmmmm I wonder why !!!


Are you taking a shot at me? I have posted a few pics of me and I do lift. You just seem a little  butthurt that is all.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 3, 2018)

MindlessWork said:


> Are you taking a shot at me? I have posted a few pics of me and I do lift. You just seem a little  butthurt that is all.


I posted a pic of my butt hole , show your butt hole or you?re butt hurt


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 3, 2018)

OMG !!!  this place is turning into asf


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> OMG !!!  this place is turning into asf


you say that like you been here


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 3, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> you say that like you been here





huh ??


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> huh ??


look at your join date, then explain how a person that just joined in the last 3 days knows enough about both forums to make that statement. not a trick question bro, just basic math.

and before we end up in some tiresome troll battle I dont care just saying


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 3, 2018)

explain to who ?


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 3, 2018)

Mindless I am talking about you , and there is a MAJOR difference between , so called butt hurt and fucking pissed because a power hungry punk has total control and silences people from letting the truth be known ... AGAIN ( butt hurt ) not even close ... However I do notice that all the real dudes and Vetes and true players do not even post anymore , you wouldn?t know , you where not around a couple years ago ... Just open keep your eyes open and you will see soon enough , for fuck sakes Montey doesn?t even post anymore ???????? I am not attacking you , you have done nothing to me beside your smart ass comments . If I was a source on ASF I would demand he is let go .... And if you claim not to be a scared sheep , then please post this on ASF , and if want I said is not true , he should leave it up , and if you do not post it , I will assume you are afraid of him ????


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> His name is Farvra over at ASF ... this little cunt thrives off having any sort of power , his Avi is a cop , because he always wanted to be one , however I guess a super mod will have to do ... See I never sucked his ass like the little sheep over there .. So I was banned , and now the thanks to him ( and not just because I was banned ) the forum is a slow bore fest and all the good old vets don?t even post anymore !!!!! All that is left are people that laugh at this cunts jokes and walk on eggshells when he is present ... Hey Mindless I know you are here , tell your Steroid Cop I said fuck you and good night ...


Don't be a fuckface twat.....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> His name is Farvra over at ASF ... this little cunt thrives off having any sort of power , his Avi is a cop , because he always wanted to be one , however I guess a super mod will have to do ... See I never sucked his ass like the little sheep over there .. So I was banned , and now the thanks to him ( and not just because I was banned ) the forum is a slow bore fest and all the good old vets don?t even post anymore !!!!! All that is left are people that laugh at this cunts jokes and walk on eggshells when he is present ... Hey Mindless I know you are here , tell your Steroid Cop I said fuck you and good night ...


Actually his name was Poirot

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

Bomber is Paroit

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

Huh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 4, 2018)

Don?t start your shit over here , go back and lick Farvras balls just the way he likes it !!!!! OK , he banned and ran off all the vets and people that made that forum fun ... so go suck his cock and get the fuck off here , unless you want to report back to the bitch , he even puts a block on your location to view the forum ... I am sure the sponsors love that , real good for business !!!! Ya block a guy that spends ALOT every month , but hey he is the king and you guys feed his ego and make sure you tow the line .... Go fuck yourself whoever you are , you can pull that shit there and get me banned , but not here bitch !!!


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm sorry that you're too stupid, I'm, well we're all wondering why you haven't put yourself out of our misery.
No one likes you. 
No one cares for you.
No one would care if you perished. 
Why are you here? 
You are a band width waster.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sadsavage (Mar 6, 2018)

Lol, I called out that same punk officer fargat at asf, someone posted and asked who  the biggest asshole on asf was I responded that punk officer farva lol I think his dickriders got harassed.He kept telling me he was going to send me on vacation,fuck that punk, everybody over there are on his nuts lol

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadsavage (Mar 6, 2018)

sadsavage said:


> Lol, I called out that same punk officer fargat at asf, someone posted and asked who  the biggest asshole on asf was I responded that punk officer farva lol I think his dickriders got harassed.He kept telling me he was going to send me on vacation,fuck that punk, everybody over there are on his nuts lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Think I'm going to like it here,so no officer jackass?Fuck that puto or should I address him as 45pr.He thought I was a troll fucking harassing me every time I posted.I read those posts where they a talking shit on Sumner, I just remember that guy Poirot and some other dickriders lol

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sumner and I are missed over at asf . Farva seemed like a douche to anyone who didn?t agree with him . That place is going downhill quickly


----------



## sadsavage (Mar 6, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Sumner and I are missed over at asf . Farva seemed like a douche to anyone who didn?t agree with him . That place is going downhill quickly


Yeah they mentioned a bomber too, which is you lol yeah it seems like everybody is on eggshells cause of this foo farva, And it's not fun over there anymore lol I pmed Farva called him a jackass and a coward never responded lol

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadsavage (Mar 6, 2018)

sadsavage said:


> Yeah they mentioned a bomber too, which is you lol yeah it seems like everybody is on eggshells cause of this foo farva, And it's not fun over there anymore lol I pmed Farva called him a jackass and a coward never responded lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Yeah bomber you and Sumner are missed over there.Farva said I got one more post then I'll be banned.Well my last post will be directed at that punk.They need need to get rid of that idiot!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 6, 2018)

If I had the capability I would create my own site and make it better than asf . Then I would let farva join only to get his contact information for sumner . Then I would sell my own products and not whore them out . Just like give out a 3 day trial sample pack with your $24 a year subscription to my site . Like oh hey fuckers it is almost Christmas try this or like hey it is almost Valentine?s Day here is some shit I made to make you nut a gallon as you have a boner hard enough to knock down a door . I would also get Patrick Arnold ( balco scientist ) to chime in on the forum and there would be a chat and like state subforums and state chats to talk to people in whatever state . Then I would have a review system for aas sponsors so you can read them and they can not be edited by that sponsor. Like oh this sponsor has a rating of 2.1 out of 5 because it took 29 years to receive a response via email about the package that apparently was to be delivered by Tom Hanks in a castaway type situation


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 6, 2018)

Skinner the ball licker !!! WHY AM I HERE ?????? where IML ? because I joined , the question is why is your little trolling ass here ??? Are you here to report back to your boss Farvra the all mighty cunt ??? Hey maybe he can be a mod here as well and drop traffic and sales just like he did at ASF .... anyways Shit Skinner get the fuck off of this forum !!!!!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Ignore that fuck head like I did .


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 6, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Skinner the ball licker !!! WHY AM I HERE ?????? where IML ? because I joined , the question is why is your little trolling ass here ??? Are you here to report back to your boss Farvra the all mighty cunt ??? Hey maybe he can be a mod here as well and drop traffic and sales just like he did at ASF .... anyways Shit Skinner get the fuck off of this forum !!!!!


Brother, you have mental issues.  You proved that at ASF.   You're no longer wanted there and it won't be long before everyone here figures out your a liar.
All they gotta do is read all your posts on ASF.
I FEEL FOR YOU BROTHER.
Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 7, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Skinner the ball licker !!! WHY AM I HERE ?????? where IML ? because I joined , the question is why is your little trolling ass here ??? Are you here to report back to your boss Farvra the all mighty cunt ??? Hey maybe he can be a mod here as well and drop traffic and sales just like he did at ASF .... anyways Shit Skinner get the fuck off of this forum !!!!!


Na, I'm in for the long haul, lurking and proving a point.
You're a liability.
Take care brother. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 24, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Na, I'm in for the long haul, lurking and proving a point.
> You're a liability.
> Take care brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Where's pussy boy?
He and cheappussy must be cornholing each other

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Janelaw (Apr 2, 2018)

No 100% perfect partner. Then choose the best one you liked.How is a life like sex doll?


----------

